# Asking for Key West recommendations!



## andex (Dec 1, 2012)

First timers driving through the Florida Keys on December 27-29th traveling with are two kids aged 5 and 9. Did lots of research on the other parts of trip but not the keys! Kids are into swimming and snorkeling. First night we have a hotel in marathon second night in Key West. Any recommendations? What would you visit in the keys if you were me?
 Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Armada (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's a guide to the Keys based on mile marker:

http://floridarambler.com/florida-best-beaches/florida-keys-roadtrip-mile-marker-guide/


----------



## andex (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Armada, this was very useful in planning our trip! apreciate it!


----------



## scooter (Dec 6, 2012)

andex said:


> First timers driving through the Florida Keys on December 27-29th traveling with are two kids aged 5 and 9. Did lots of research on the other parts of trip but not the keys! Kids are into swimming and snorkeling. First night we have a hotel in marathon second night in Key West. Any recommendations? What would you visit in the keys if you were me?
> Thanks in advanced!



We enjoyed the Winter White House, Audoubon museum, Hemingway House, Mel Fisher Shipwreck Treasure Museum. The kid enjoyed the wild dolphin sightseeing boat, and the Turtle Hospital. Many great restaurants! Go to Sarabeths for Brunch, it is outstanding!


----------



## silverfox82 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Coast Guard Cutter Ingham tour is pretty cool. As a USCG veteran who never served aboard anything larger than 82 feet this 327' was pretty amazing with an amazing history to boot. WW2, Korea and Viet Nam with MacArthur aboard for a couple of pacific campaigns. Easy walk thru the Truman Annex off of Whitehead street.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2012)

there is a place to swim with the dolphins near Marathon.  Bahia Honda state park is beautiful (between Marathon and Key West).  maybe you will spot some Key Deer on NoName Key on t he way to Key West.  Kayaking and other sports on Stock Island just off Key West.  

I had the greatest fish sandwich at Caroline's cafe on Duval St and Caroline and everythinng they served looked great and was about ten dollars, plus the stand on the corner (selling water sports but house has haunted tours) gave us free key Lime Pie coupons with purchase at Carolines and that pie was fantastic.


----------



## bdh (Dec 15, 2012)

silverfox82 said:


> The Coast Guard Cutter Ingham tour is pretty cool.   Easy walk thru the Truman Annex off of Whitehead street.



While at the Truman Waterfront, you might want to visit the Florida Keys Eco-Discovery Center.  The Eco-Discovery Center is one of the best kept secrets in Key West - with the combination of its location in the non-tourist area of the former Navy property and the fact that they do not advertise (center is operated by NOAA), most residents of KW don't even know the Center is there.

The Center has a variety of exhibits, small aquariums and a short movie, all are very interesting and informative - a good experience for ages 5 to 75.  There is no admission fee - they do have a donation box at the entry.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 15, 2012)

Too bad you'll miss the Dachshund Walk on 12/31...
-- "America's southernmost island just might go to the dogs Monday, Dec. 31, when around 200 short-legged, long-bodied canines and their owners gather for the eighth annual Key West Dachshund Walk."

-- See http://www.fla-keys.com/ for this and other in activities.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 15, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Too bad you'll miss the Dachshund Walk on 12/31...
> -- "America's southernmost island just might go to the dogs Monday, Dec. 31, when around 200 short-legged, long-bodied canines and their owners gather for the eighth annual Key West Dachshund Walk."
> 
> -- See http://www.fla-keys.com/ for this and other in activities.



Key West is not America's southernmost island.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> Key West is not America's southernmost island.



Sorry, I didn't examine that quote more closely. I was more interested in the dachshunds.

More accurately it's the southernmost island that's open to the public in the contiguous 48 U.S. states. Florida's true southernmost point is Ballast Key, a privately-owned island, where signs prohibit unauthorized visitors... All the major islands of Hawaii and the U.S. territories are also further South.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, the southernmost point in America is being covered with trash from the Japanese tsunami.  It's sad to see all the trash washing ashore, and especially the small plastic pieces being consumed by the fish.  I would be afraid to eat the catch of the day.  As for Key West, the southernmost marker does have a disclaimer on it.  I think it says "Southernmost Point in the Continental US".  Then again, some will argue that the US is not America, and that there are also places much farther south in "AMERICA", which is true.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting back on track, I'm thinking little kids would like the butterfly museum and the aquarium.  Not exactly Disney World, but Key West tends to cater more to the bigger kids.  Some of the acts on Mallory Square at sunset would appeal to kids.  Sure, there are some weirdos, but the cats and the acrobats are fun to watch.


----------



## andex (Dec 17, 2012)

Awsome guys! We will definitely do some of these. We just landed in Miami a few hours ago! What a diffrence from my home town of 13,000 people. Doing a 4day bahama Cruise tommorow! another first for all of us!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 17, 2012)

This would be good as the paddle is in very shallow water. Think knee high.

http://www.blue-planet-kayak.com/


----------



## Kelsie (Dec 17, 2012)

Have a great trip.  While in *Key West* grab a burger at *Jack Flat's on Duval, Harpoon Harry's on Caroline for a cheap, big breakfast. *


----------



## MaryH (Dec 18, 2012)

Was in Siesta Key a few days ago and now in Key West.

Mallory Square sunset is a must in KW.  During the day you can walk through the Hyatt hotel on Front street and take a look at the Bird (Odie?) and the turtles.

Be careful traffic is a bear with some major roads tore up for "construction" supposedly to replace water pipes.

If you had more time, I was going to recommend Hogfish Grill on Stock Island but with 1 day in KW, might want to stay more central.


----------

